# Is there a working CM Update notification



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

My assumption is that the menu in CyanogenMod settings for update notifications has not been implemented yet since when I try to register it gives me a registration failed error. Is there any other way to receive update notifications to the alpha build?


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

That is correct. As of now, the update notification does not work. It was stated that in future releases, and when CM7 is fully forked this feature will work.


aptraum said:


> My assumption is that the menu in CyanogenMod settings for update notifications has not been implemented yet since when I try to register it gives me a registration failed error. Is there any other way to receive update notifications to the alpha build?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

click installed on the release page.


----------



## pbklan (Oct 15, 2011)

What release page


----------



## rocketman (Oct 13, 2011)

pbklan said:


> What release page


There's a "mark as installed" link on the release page for the Alpha.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

rocketman said:


> There's a "mark as installed" link on the release page for the Alpha.


yup,
once the thread is updated by the OP, rootzwiki will send you an email stating it has been updated.....i LOVE rootz for this. 
those e-mails are like christmas morning


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> yup,
> once the thread is updated by the OP, rootzwiki will send you an email stating it has been updated.....i LOVE rootz for this.
> those e-mails are like christmas morning


Definately good to know. I had already clicked it after install but didn't know it would send me an email when updated.


----------



## ZepTeppe (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't wait for one of those "Christmas morning emails"


----------

